# Mein 2017er Slide 150 10.0HD zerstört Ketten...



## Bocacanosa (1. Juli 2020)

Ich habe seit März 2018 ein Slide 150 10.0HD und seitdem nur etwas mehr als 2000 km gefahren.

Habe das Problem, dass mein Bike die Kette zerstört. Mittlerweile ist mit 4x die Kette gerissen.

1. CN-HG601 11-fach Kette (Erstausstattung): Nach ca. 4 Wochen Uphill im Sitzen einfach durch gerissen.
2. CN-HG701 11-fach Kette selbst montiert mit Quick-Link: Im Stand verkantet und dann beim Versuch sie zu lösen gerissen
3. CN-HG701 11-fach Kette selbst montiert mit Quick-Link: Aufm Trail nachm kleinen Sprung bei der Landung gerissen.
4. CN-HG701 11-fach Kette selbst montiert mit Quick-Link: Während ner Tour von nem Mitfahrer auf die Kette aufmerksam gemacht worden (siehe Foto). Hätte ich da nochmal rein getreten, wäre sie gerissen:





Kette ist laut Kettenrechner (26/36 vorne RaceFace Turbine neu im Feb. 2020, 11/42 hinten Shimano XT neu Feb. 2020, 11er Schaltröllchen) auf 112 Glieder gekürzt.

Jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Oder bin ich einfach nur ein überstarkes Tier????


----------



## Oshiki (1. Juli 2020)

Wie steht es um die Kettenlänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (1. Juli 2020)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> ...
> Jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?
> ...


Schalten unter Last.


----------



## PORTEX77 (1. Juli 2020)

112 klingt im ersten Moment  kurz für 36/42...?


----------



## Bocacanosa (2. Juli 2020)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Wie steht es um die Kettenlänge?






PORTEX77 schrieb:


> 112 klingt im ersten Moment  kurz für 36/42...?





Kette ist laut Kettenrechner (26/36 vorne RaceFace Turbine neu im Feb. 2020, 11/42 hinten Shimano XT neu Feb. 2020, 11er Schaltröllchen, Kettenstrebenlänge 436 mm) auf 112 Glieder gekürzt.

Auf diversen Seiten berechnet. Z. B. hier https://ciclista.net/kettenlaenge-rechner/ oder hier: https://fahrrad-rechner.de/kettenlaenge-berechnen/auswertung.php


----------



## Bocacanosa (2. Juli 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Schalten unter Last.



Da achte ich schon drauf. Und die 30 Jahre vorher ist mir bei den vorherigen Bikes noch nie eine Kette gerissen.


----------



## Toolkid (2. Juli 2020)

Nachdem sich die Außenlasche ablöst, würde ich die Kettenblätter bzw die Steighilfen daran als Ursache vermuten.


----------



## Oshiki (2. Juli 2020)

Auch den SAG bei der Kettenlänge berücksichtigt?


----------



## Bocacanosa (2. Juli 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Nachdem sich die Außenlasche ablöst, würde ich die Kettenblätter bzw die Steighilfen daran als Ursache vermuten.



Könnte grundsätzlich ne Erklärung sein, aber da es sowohl bei den alten als auch bei den neuen Komponenten vorkommt, halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich.




Oshiki schrieb:


> Auch den SAG bei der Kettenlänge berücksichtigt?



Ne. Habe das Ergebnis der Kettenrechner genommen. Muss ich da was drauf schlagen?

Und bei einer Kettenführung evtl auch?


----------



## Toolkid (2. Juli 2020)

Der Sag hat nix mit der Kettenlänge zu tun, die "Längung" durch maximales Einfedern ist relevant. Für ein Fully reichen ein bis zwei Kettenglieder mehr, je nach Federweg.

BTW Sag ist englisch für einsicken, durchhängen (to sag) und kein Akronym.


----------



## Bocacanosa (2. Juli 2020)

Also müsste ich bei meinem 150 mm Fully eine Kette mit 114 Gliedern montieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. Juli 2020)

Hi,

um bei der Ferndiagnose auch einen Teil beizutragen: check doch mal die Kassette hinten, ob hier evtl. einzelne Blätter verbogen sind. Dies kann durch einen Sturz, Ast/Steinkontakt o.ä. durchaus mal passieren. Auf den Bildern wirkt es, als wenn die Kette an den Seitenlaschen übermäßig viel Abrieb hat. Falls dem so wäre, würde es auf lange Sicht die Vernietung schwächen und so zum Schaden führen. 

Gruß


----------



## Toolkid (2. Juli 2020)

Leg die Kette über das größte Kettenblatt, über das größte Ritzel, durch Schaltwerk und Kettenführung. Spann die Kette, dass das Schaltwerk fast gestreckt ist. Gib zwei Kettenglieder hinzu und verwende das Kettenschloss. Dann hast du die richtige Länge.


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. Juli 2020)

Mach mal bitte ein Bild groß/groß v/h


----------



## Bocacanosa (3. Juli 2020)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> um bei der Ferndiagnose auch einen Teil beizutragen: check doch mal die Kassette hinten, ob hier evtl. einzelne Blätter verbogen sind. Dies kann durch einen Sturz, Ast/Steinkontakt o.ä. durchaus mal passieren. Auf den Bildern wirkt es, als wenn die Kette an den Seitenlaschen übermäßig viel Abrieb hat. Falls dem so wäre, würde es auf lange Sicht die Vernietung schwächen und so zum Schaden führen.
> 
> Gruß



Habe gerade vorne und hinten alles überprüft. Könnte keine Beschädigungen oder Verformung feststellen.


----------



## Bocacanosa (3. Juli 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Mach mal bitte ein Bild groß/groß v/h



Vorne groß, hinten klein zum Vergleich:





Vorne und hinten groß 



Schaltwerk hat noch ein klein wenig Luft nach vorne.


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Juli 2020)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Vorne groß, hinten klein zum Vergleich:
> Anhang anzeigen 1076497
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sage, sie ist zu kurz...
Eingefedert hast du auch noch nicht....
Mach doch noch ein klein/klein Bild bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skreetzh1dda (4. Juli 2020)

Großgroß sieht schon grenzwertig aus, kannst ja ma im stehen einfedern und dir die kette angucken


----------



## trab999 (5. Juli 2020)

Sieht aber auf jeden Fall zu kurz aus... wenn der Hinterbau dann noch einfedert, oh Mann.
Lass doch mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer und prüfe nochmal...


----------



## Bocacanosa (6. Juli 2020)

Ok. Dann einigen wir uns, dass sie zu kurz ist...

Wieviele Glieder würdet ihr denn nutzen???


Hier mal noch das klein/klein Bild:


----------



## trab999 (6. Juli 2020)

hm... es gibt da schon das ein oder andere Video auf YT, das beschreibt, wie man zur richtigen Kettenlänge kommt. Wird dann anschaulicher...
Ansonsten 116 Kettenglieder sind ein guter Startpunkt. Hinten aufs kleinste Ritzel schalten und schauen, ob das Jockey-Wheel noch Abstand hat. Dann eben kürzen, bis der Abstand ok ist. Im Zweifel ist die Kette dann eher zu lang als zu kurz...


----------



## Bocacanosa (13. Januar 2021)

Ich bin hier noch abschließend eine Antwort schuldig. Ich habe seit Thread-Eröffnung NICHTS am Antrieb geändert. Fahre immer noch die 5. Kette (XT) und fahre auch so wie sonst immer. Sowohl Touren als auch Trailpark. 

Passiert ist bislang: NICHTS! Die Kette hält. Immer noch 112 Glieder immer noch 26/36 und 11/42.

Ich kanns mir echt nicht erklären. Ist aber auch nicht mehr relevant. Rad steht zum Verkauf und macht Platz für neues.


----------

